# Slideout awning repair



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

The slideout awning on my Landau has come apart at the front end over a length of about 24". It's not ripped, whats happened is that at the coach side awning rail (inner edge) of the awning, the material is doubled back on itself and bonded to form a loop for a 6mm plastic rod which is then fed into the rail.
The bonding has come apart.
What should I re-bond it with?
Is there a propriatory glue?


----------

